
Doom Eternal's Anti-cheat installs a driver to ring-0 kernel - friendlybus
https://www.reddit.com/r/Doom/comments/gjzi01/why_you_should_remove_doom_eternal_denuvo/
======
grawprog
Ya know, I constantly hear arguments about why things like this are necessary
and how cheaters are ruining games, yet I play an online game that's
supposedly full of cheaters, to the point where the Devs themselves sent out
an apology and asked for cheaters to be reported, yet i've never really
noticed it. There's definitely been a couple times I'm pretty sure someone's
cheating, but after the game ends I don't really care any more and I just
start a new one.

I dunno, I mean I grew up in the wild west of online games where pretty much
games got taken over by hackers to the point where you couldn't play unless
you hacked too. Modern games by comparison are far better to play in that
regards, even ones apparently full of hackers. You've never seen hacking until
you've stepped into a diablo 2 open battlenet server and somehow managed to
die in town on spawning and then had your save file corrupted when you
accidently picked up the glitched item next to your corpse and even when you
had a full set of items hacked to the point where you needed a magnifying
glass to read what it does and your on screen character is glitched beyond
recognition, some motherfucker comes up and one shots you.

~~~
pastrami_panda
Do note hacking typically takes place in higher ranks since that's where the
cheaters typically end up. The vast majority of players that play in the lower
ranks only encounter the cheaters as they climb the ranks which presumably
happens rather quick compared to non-cheaters.

------
cocoa19
Similar posts from last month about League of Legends and Valorant:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22855600](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22855600)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22230168](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22230168)

------
2OEH8eoCRo0
Does this prevent me from inspecting memory on my own machine?

It's pretty crummy this is released after the fact. I could see this affecting
people's purchasing decision if it had shipped with the game.

------
nokya
I removed it from my wishlist. I only play SP and there are plenty other games
by editors who didn't take such shortcuts...

------
wildpeaks
Ironically, Bethesda had regained some goodwill recently because they
published some of their titles on GOG (therefore DRM-free) some months ago,
but this new move just erased it, especially by doing this as an update (to
avoid bad press at launch).

------
LinuxBender
I am not a fan of software that taints the OS in this manor. While I do not
play Doom on Linux, I suppose the way I would address this would be to PXE
boot a Doom specific image and persist writable directories into a Doom
specific NFS or CIFS share. That might be too much effort for folks that just
want to play a game however. It works great for lab setups that require bare
metal.

------
excalibur
System-security-compromising anti-cheat spyware? What happened to IDKFA?

~~~
mycall
Run it on a game only computer, reformat when done playing.

~~~
m-p-3
Next step is to buy a game console for the deepest lack of control over your
system.

------
_bxg1
Stuff like this makes me glad that I use my gaming PC for almost nothing but
gaming.

------
gentleman11
It’s weird how much access our games have to our systems. I always assumed
that they were at least a little sandboxed until I started working in my unity
game and found I could read/write any file anywhere I tested

~~~
ta17711771
We need to stop supporting devs who don't respect our security + privacy.

------
bzb3
That's good.

Signed: CSGO player who's tired of cheaters.

~~~
hddherman
Funny you mention CSGO.

I think the CSGO anti-cheat implementation, which consists of VAC (Valve Anti-
Cheat) to catch the obvious cheats, the reporting and reviewing system (think
it was called Overwatch) and the new trust/reputation system, is actually an
overall much more acceptable solution than a high-privileged kernel driver.

~~~
rak
For context, the largest alternative client for CSGO (and previous iterations)
was ESEA in North America. ESEA released a client that used their user's
hardware to mine bitcoins [1]. These users also put up with lpkane for years
who was quite dismissive or hostile towards any concerns regarding the
service. There was even a good bit of speculation that anti-cheat staff were
accessing user files.

I agree with Valve's approach with CSGO but the state of gaming and community
acceptance has been trending towards more invasive measures in the name of
dealing with cheaters for a while.

Valorant is currently on my system, which is understandably built for being a
competitive esport game,but now Doom Eternal? Who is playing Doom Eternal that
competitively?

[1] [https://www.theverge.com/2013/5/2/4292672/esea-gaming-
networ...](https://www.theverge.com/2013/5/2/4292672/esea-gaming-network-
bitcoin-botnet)

